# anblicken, anblintzen



## Löwenfrau

In this phrase, M. Heidegger is talking about tools or any useful things:

"Dienlichkeit ist jener Grundzug, aus dem her dieses Seiende uns ablickt, d.h. anblitzt und damit anwest und so dieses Seiende ist."

Is he using the verbs "anblicken" and "anblintzeln" literally as "look/glimpse" and "blink"?


----------



## JClaudeK

anblitzen ≠ anblinzeln


----------



## Löwenfrau

JClaudeK said:


> anblitzen ≠ anblinzeln



Hmm, so it's more like "it strikes us"?


----------



## JClaudeK

I think so.


----------



## Löwenfrau

I think in Portuguese the verb would be "fulminar" (that is what lightnings do), but isn't that exaggerated?


----------



## manfy

Löwenfrau said:


> I think in Portuguese the verb would be "fulminar" (that is what lightnings do), but isn't that exaggerated?


 
I'm not too sure, but 'das Seiende blitzt uns an' as an extension to 'das Seiende blickt uns an' sounds more like - in a figurative sense - it makes itself known and seduces us with its bright, sparkling figurative look at us. In other words 'aufsehenerregend, verführerisch, es macht uns an'.
But maybe you should look at the best suitable translation in connection with "anwest", since they must go hand in hand in their meaning.
Maybe 'anmachen' is a good word for 'anwest' ?? 

[...makes me think of a good line: "He Seiendes, wes mich nicht an! ...  ]


----------



## jedna

manfy said:


> I'm not too sure, but 'das Seiende blitzt uns an' as an extension to 'das Seiende blickt uns an' sounds more like - in a figurative sense - it makes itself known and seduces us with its bright, sparkling figurative look at us. In other words 'aufsehenerregend, verführerisch, es macht uns an'.
> But maybe you should look at the best suitable translation in connection with "anwest", since they must go hand in hand in their meaning.
> Maybe 'anmachen' is a good word for 'anwest' ??
> 
> [...makes me think of a good line: "He Seiendes, wes mich nicht an! ...  ]



The English term for 'anwesen' I know is: 'presencing'.
Ich würde anblicken, anblitzen, anblinzeln folgendermaßen interpretieren:
Anblicken. Dabei denke ich mir, dass einfach nur 'ansehen' damit gemeint ist, aber möglich schon irgendwie intensiv.
Mit anblitzen ist meiner Meinung nach gemeint dass etwas uns plötzlich (wie ein Blitz) überrascht/überfällt (und uns aufschrecken und erschrecken/erstarren lässt), aber zur gleichen Zeit uns irgendwie auf etwas aufmerksam macht.uns Klarheit verschaffen möchte.
Das verführerische wie Du es meinst ist im Verb: 'anblinzeln' begriffen. Aber ich glaube dass es bei Heidegger genau so ist wie mit der Musik oder in der Poesie: Jeder macht sich seinen eigen Reim darauf...


----------



## manfy

jedna said:


> .
> Mit anblitzen ist meiner Meinung nach gemeint dass etwas uns plötzlich (wie ein Blitz) überrascht/überfällt (und uns aufschrecken und erschrecken/erstarren lässt), aber zur gleichen Zeit uns irgendwie auf etwas aufmerksam macht.uns Klarheit verschaffen möchte.
> Das verführerische wie Du es meinst ist im Verb: 'anblinzeln' begriffen.


 
Nein, eigentlich auch 'anblitzen' hat diese Konnotation. Ich hab mir das Wort extra bei Grimm angesehen. Dies sollte der Definition zu Heideggers Zeit entsprechen.
Ich verstehe es auch eher im figurativen Sinn, so wie dich ein Diamant durch reflektiertes Sonnenlicht anblitzt und damit Aufmerksamkeit erregt und letztendlich verführt.
'Anblinzeln' ist ähnlich, unterstellt jedoch absichtliches, proaktives Verführen von den blinzelnden Augen oder deren Eigentümerin!


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Maybe 'anmachen' is a good word for 'anwest' ??


Anwest = asserts it's presence.


----------



## jedna

berndf said:


> Anwest = asserts it's presence.


Ja, genau!
Anmachen würde ich doch eher dem 'anblinzeln' unterordnen. Würde dann doch lieber 'verführen' sagen.


----------



## manfy

Danke! Ich hab' mich inzwischen ein wenig eingelesen.
'Anwesen' (erst als Verb, dann als substantiviertes Verb -- das darf nicht Anwesen wie Liegenschaft verwechselt werden) scheint eine effektive (Neu/Wieder-)Erfindung Heideggers zu sein, da ihm die Übersetzung 'Wesen' für das lateinische 'Essenz' nicht gefallen hat. Große Teile seiner Philosophie basieren nun wohl darauf, also ist die portugiesische Übersetzung/Bedeutung bei der Auswahl der Übersetzung von 'anblitzen' zu berücksichtigen.

Ich habe mir "fulminar" auf google-translate angesehen. Das zeigt mir "to culminate, to climax" und dies scheint mir unpassend, weil zu intens.
Im Englischen würde ich eher in Richtung 'to sparkle, to shine' gehen (oder maximal als 'to flash' im Sinne von Reflektion und nicht im Sinne von Blitz)


----------



## Löwenfrau

berndf said:


> Anwest = asserts it's presence.


I tend to use "se presentifica" (in Portuguese)



manfy said:


> Ich habe mir "fulminar" auf google-translate angesehen. Das zeigt mir "to culminate, to climax" und dies scheint mir unpassend, weil zu intens.
> Im Englischen würde ich eher in Richtung 'to sparkle, to shine' gehen (oder maximal als 'to flash' im Sinne von Reflektion und nicht im Sinne von Blitz)


But "fulminar" can mean what a Blitz do when it strikes you, shakes you, shines to you, etc. I think "to shine" would be too weak; why Heidegger chose "anblitzen" instead of "glühen"?


----------



## manfy

Löwenfrau said:


> But "fulminar" can mean what a Blitz do when it strikes you, shakes you, shines to you, etc. I think "to shine" would be too weak; why Heidegger chose "anblitzen" instead of "glühen"?


 
Let's try a different approach:
original: "Dienlichkeit ist jener Grundzug, aus dem her dieses Seiende uns ablickt, d.h. anblitzt und damit anwest und so dieses Seiende ist."
simplified with same core meaning: "Dienlichkeit ist, aus dem dieses Seiende uns ablickt, d.h. anblitzt und anwest und so dieses Seiende ist."

*logical conclusion:* "Dienlichkeit ist die Abbildung des Seinenden, das somit das Seiende ist."
That's very close to the usual fallacy of circular reasoning that Philosophy makes so often use of. 
Sorry, but I couldn't resist showing the hocus-pocus behind this. 

Anyways, from a language standpoint: "anblickt, d.h. anblitzt und damit anwest", ergo: Dienlichkeit -> anblickt = anblitzt + anwest
Translation into manfy logic: (Abbildung des Seienden = Dienlichkeit) = Erkennen der Dienlichkeit + das (langfristige) Sein der Dienlichkeit
Therefore: anblitzt = Erkennen der Dienlichkeit eines Dinges als solches, welches uns erst die tatsächliche Dienlichkeit eines Dinges bestimmen läßt (und welches damit das Sein der Dienlichkeit ist)

Therefore, your expression "it strikes us" for anblitzen is actually very good. The usefulness of a thing only really becomes usefulness when we recognize it as such. Heidegger's fallacy of course is that this usefullness is not inherent in the thing, but it's a result of human creativity by making a thing useful.
Fallacy or not, Heidegger says this usefulness inherent in the thing *flashes/glistens/sparkles/gleams* at us, and if we recognize it, it manifests itself as usefulness.

I leave it up to you what word you use, but it should have a connotation of a temporary flash/glitter/sparkle (which then can be seen as the causative origin for the "Geistesblitz" by the inventor to unravel this usefulness of the thing )


----------



## jedna

manfy said:


> original: "Dienlichkeit ist jener Grundzug, aus dem her dieses Seiende uns ablickt, d.h. anblitzt und damit anwest und so dieses Seiende ist."



Wenn man diesen Satz im Kontext einbettet ist er für mich sehr deutlich, und absolut kein Hokuspokus. Heidegger will erleutern dass ein Kunstwerk etwas ganz anders ist als die anderen materiellen Dinge (kein Gebrauchsgegenstand).
Er nimmt in diesem Absatz Gebrauchsgegenstände zum Vorbild (Krug, Schuh, Axt.)
Mit 'dieses Seiende' meint er diese von ihm als Vorbild genannte Gegenstände, und diese sind uns (praktisch) dienlich, im Gegensatz zum Kunstwerk.



manfy said:


> *logical conclusion:* "Dienlichkeit ist die Abbildung des Seinenden, das somit das Seiende ist."


Diese Konklusion klingt indertat als Hokuspokus, ist aber, wenn meine obige Idee stimmt, so nicht richtig.
Grundzug, wie Heidegger sagt, und Abbildung, wie Du dieses Wort interpretierst sind, meine ich, zwei Paar Schuh'
Höre gern wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> *logical conclusion:* "Dienlichkeit ist die Abbildung des Seinenden, das somit das Seiende ist."
> That's very close to the usual fallacy of circular reasoning that Philosophy makes so often use of.
> Sorry, but I couldn't resist showing the hocus-pocus behind this.


I think you can summarise it without getting lost in jargon: _Its utility is the essence of a being_.

In Heidegger's example, what makes a hammer a hammer is that it is used to drive nails into the wall and not that it is made of wood and steel.


----------



## jedna

You are right, but to help Löwenfrau translating this part into Portuguese, I thought it might be necessary to explain more detailed what Heidegger could have meant in this particular phrase...?


----------



## Löwenfrau

manfy said:


> Therefore, your expression "it strikes us" for anblitzen is actually very good. The usefulness of a thing only really becomes usefulness when we recognize it as such. Heidegger's fallacy of course is that this usefullness is not inherent in the thing, but it's a result of human creativity by making a thing useful.
> Fallacy or not, Heidegger says this usefulness inherent in the thing *flashes/glistens/sparkles/gleams* at us, and if we recognize it, it manifests itself as usefulness.
> 
> I leave it up to you what word you use, but it should have a connotation of a temporary flash/glitter/sparkle (which then can be seen as the causative origin for the "Geistesblitz" by the inventor to unravel this usefulness of the thing )



Now I remember we have the verb "lampejar":

lampejo - Tradução em inglês – Linguee

Thanks, manfy!


----------



## manfy

berndf said:


> _Its utility is the essence of a being *the being of a thing*_. (...aaand, das "Ding" darf man nicht mit dem "Zeug" oder dem "Werk" verwechseln!!  )


 
He makes it very clear that he's only talking about tools and other useful stuff and not art-things or living things or useless things ... or anything else for that matter.
If he had found an explanation that is universally applicable to 'things' (as per philosophical defintion), I might stand in awe, but what he's effectively saying is that "a hammer is hammer because it hammers."  Gee, I kind of knew that when I was 5 !


----------



## berndf

_Its utility is the essence of a being_.

Is correct. I said _a being_ (nominalized present participle - _ein Seiendes_)  and not _*the* being_ (gerund - _das Sein_).


----------



## manfy

jedna said:


> Diese Konklusion klingt indertat als Hokuspokus, ist aber, wenn meine obige Idee stimmt, so nicht richtig.
> Grundzug, wie Heidegger sagt, und Abbildung, wie Du dieses Wort interpretierst sind, meine ich, zwei Paar Schuh'
> Höre gern wenn ich falsch liege


 
Ja, klar. Keine Frage! Ich bezweifle gar nicht, dass Heidegger effektiv etwas an den Tisch gebracht hat, ansonsten hätte er nie diesen Ruf und seinen Bekanntheitsgrad erreichen können.
Was mir als Naturwissenschaftler aber an seiner Argumentationsweise missfällt ist, dass oft ganz nebenbei kompliziert und verwirrend formulierte und zweckgebundene Teilschlüsse gezogen werden, bevor er den verwirrten Zuhörer mit einer gut klingenden, gar plausiblen Endaussage überrascht, die dann - auch wieder ganz nebenbei und nur falls irgendwer fragt - durch die Summe der Teilschlüsse beweisbar sein soll. Nur denkt dann kaum mehr jemand an diese Teilschlüsse, da das Endergebnis so grandios erscheint.
Meiner Meinung nach muss ich das Endergebnis anzweifeln, sobald sich auch nur ein einziger dieser Teilschlüsse als Trugschluss herausstellt.Heidegger ist aber nicht der einzige Philosoph, der eine derartige Verwirrungstaktik angewandt hat.

Aber egal, ich kann und darf eigentlich gar nicht mitreden, da ich noch nicht genug von ihm gelesen habe und somit seinen konzeptionellen Gedankengang noch nicht kenne. Zur Zeit interpretiere ich es so, wie es auf dem Papier steht und in Bezug auf das, was andere Philosophen zu den gleichen Themen gesagt haben.



berndf said:


> _Its utility is the essence of a being_.
> Is correct. I said _a being_ (nominalized present participle - _ein Seiendes_)  and not _*the* being_ (gerund - _das Sein_).


 
Sorry! I guess, I got carried away.
I have learned from some other sources now that I should better try to get myself familiarized with Heidegger's terminology first, before trying to interpret him. Supposedly he has repurposed quite a number of words, not only those that are obvious, like anwesen, nichten, ...


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> I have learned from some other sources now that I should better try to get myself familiarized with Heidegger's terminology first, before trying to interpret him.


Absolutely.


----------



## jedna

Mir hat vor Jahren die Biographie Rüdiger Saffranski's sehr geholfen mir einen guten zuverlässigen ersten Eindruck zu verschaffen, sowohl vom Menschen Heidegger (was m.E. wichtig ist, um ihn als Philosophen zu verstehen) als auch von Hintergründe/Entstehung/Werdegang seines Denkens und Formulierens...


----------



## Kajjo

manfy said:


> Therefore, your expression "it strikes us" for anblitzen is actually very good.


 Yes!


manfy said:


> in the thing flashes/glistens/sparkles/gleams at us


Literally yes.


----------

